# Lüfter defekt und unvollständig.



## xCiRE007x (17. September 2013)

*Lüfter defekt und unvollständig.*

Hallo Corsair. 

Ich wollte fragen, ob es genauere Aufnahmen gibt, wie die Pumpe http://www.corsair.com/de/media/cat...33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/9/0/900d_sidea_5.png von diesem Bild Befestigt ist. 

Außerdem wollte ich fragen wie viel Platz für den Radiator oben ist, also ob ein 480er Radiator 60mm im Push-Pull Betrieb Platz hat oder nur ein 45mm dafür Platz hat, Lüfter sind die Corsair SP120 Quiet Edition (HSP)


Vielen Dank


----------



## Combi (17. September 2013)

*AW: Wie ist die Pumpe im Obsidian 900D im Beispiel montiert ?*

hi.
die pumpe ist eine laing-D5 pumpe,mit bitspower-mod.
sprich gehäuse und halterung usw von bitspower.



http://www.reign.dk/EMB181R/D5.jpg

der radi ist von ek-waterblocks und es sieht aus,als sei es im push/pull betrieb.
der radi is der ekwb360 xtx...

EK-CoolStream RAD XTX (360)

und nein,es passt kein 480er oben rein,weil..du siehst im bild,dass ein 4ter lüfter oben keinen platz hätte...
aber unten kannst du einen oder sogar 2 480er radis einbauen...
also mehr als genug kühlfläche....
notfalls kannste immer noch einen mora 3 extern hinzuschalten..


----------



## xCiRE007x (17. September 2013)

*AW: Wie ist die Pumpe im Obsidian 900D im Beispiel montiert ?*

Sagen wir es so ich habe gerade geguckt. Es ist hunderprozentig ein 480er Radi, der hat auch platz, aber nur wenn man Push ODER Pull Betrieb nimmt. Zumal schaut es auf dem Bild so aus, als wäre der 5,25 Zoll Schacht leer und man sieht ein Stück vom nächsten Lüfter  

Trotzdem danke für die Info, gibt es so eine Halterung auch für die Aquastream XT ?


----------



## eRaTitan (17. September 2013)

*AW: Wie ist die Pumpe im Obsidian 900D im Beispiel montiert ?*

Doch oben passt ein 480 rein, man kann die Fächer entnehmen  Wie xCiRE007x beriets erwähnt hatte


----------



## xCiRE007x (17. September 2013)

*AW: Wie ist die Pumpe im Obsidian 900D im Beispiel montiert ?*

Ich messe einfach mal demnächst nach.. werde mich dann melden, solange von Corsair nichts kommt.

Edit: Bei Geizhals sieht es so aus, als ob unten 1*240 Radi und ein 480er von Alphacool zudem noch ein 480er nicht Alphacool glaube ich im Deckel

also die verbaute wakü würde ich gerne wissen


----------



## Jippchen (17. September 2013)

*AW: Wie ist die Pumpe im Obsidian 900D im Beispiel montiert ?*

Moin Moin

Ich habe ein 900D mit Wasserkühlung im Einsatz.

Es passt oben ein 480 oder 420 Radi rein.Maximale Dicke ist dann inkl Lüfter 10 cm.
Unten im "Keller" passt  auf der Seite Ohne Netzteil ein 480 oder 420 Radi rein.
Auf der Seite mit dem Netzteil passt 100% ein 240 er rein. Hat man ein Kurzes Netzteil (AXi760) dann passt auch ein 360 Radi rein.
Maximal Dicke im "Keller" könnt ihn Entscheiden. Maximaler Platz inkl Lüfter sind 22cm von Halter zu Halter.
Im Heck ein 120 oder 140. in der Front passt ein 240 oder 360 aber nur wenn ihr im "Keller" kein Radi verbaut habt, der bis ganz nach vorne geht.Mit eine 480 im Keller passt also kein 240.

Die Pumpe auf dem Corsair Bild ist eine D5 mit Bitspower Deckel und Mod Kit. Bei dem Mod Kit ist der Halter bei, der dann auf dieses Blech geschraubt ist, das die HDD Käfige hält.

Ich habe in meine 900D Oben ein Alphacool 480 in 45mm Dicke, und einmal Lüfter.Im Keller in Alphacool 480  mit mm Dicke und einmal Lüfter, und im Keller noch ein Alphacool 360 Radi mit einmal Lüfter


----------



## xCiRE007x (17. September 2013)

*AW: Wie ist die Pumpe im Obsidian 900D im Beispiel montiert ?*

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort  ich mache morgen alles nochmal fertig


----------



## Jippchen (17. September 2013)

*AW: Wie ist die Pumpe im Obsidian 900D im Beispiel montiert ?*

Bitte Bitte


----------



## Bluebeard (18. September 2013)

*AW: Wie ist die Pumpe im Obsidian 900D im Beispiel montiert ?*

Danke Jippchen. Es passt wie bereits von ihm geschrieben in das Monster 900D rein...


----------



## xCiRE007x (18. September 2013)

*AW: Wie ist die Pumpe im Obsidian 900D im Beispiel montiert ?*

Gut gehört zwar nicht zum 900D aber..

Habe mir 4 Dual Packs von den SP120 Quiet Edition HSP geholt .. Bei 2 Packungen war ein Lüfter kaputt (dreht nicht frei, außer wenn man ihn Falsch herum hält) und bei einem hat der rote Zusatzring gefehlt. Ist es okay wenn ich die beiden in eine Packung stecke und zurückschicke ? (Wird das per RMA gelöst ?)

Gruß
Und danke für die Antwort


----------



## Bluebeard (18. September 2013)

*AW: Wie ist die Pumpe im Obsidian 900D im Beispiel montiert ?*

Bitte einmal eine RMA-Aufmachen. Alles weitere klären wir dann dort. Wenn die RMA beim Händler gemacht wird, bitte es im Voraus mit diesem klären und auf eine Lösung einigen.


----------



## xCiRE007x (18. September 2013)

*AW: Wie ist die Pumpe im Obsidian 900D im Beispiel montiert ?*

Gut danke. Ansonsten großes Lob.. die beiden 16GB Kits Vengeance LP werden bei mir super erkannt, und auch die Verarbeitung beim Gehäuse und den Lüftern ist echt klasse


----------



## Bluebeard (19. September 2013)

*AW: Wie ist die Pumpe im Obsidian 900D im Beispiel montiert ?*

Freut uns zu hören, dass du zufrieden bist!


----------



## xCiRE007x (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wie ist die Pumpe im Obsidian 900D im Beispiel montiert ?*

Habe es nach langer Verhinderung nun doch geschafft den RMA Antrag zu machen. Eine Frage, wie wird das jetzt geregelt ? Sprich bekomme ich eine Antwort auf Deutsch oder Englisch ? (Habe vorsichtshalber auf Englisch geschrieben)

Lg


----------



## Bluebeard (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lüfter defekt und unvollständig.*

Magst du mir mal deine Ticketnummer geben? Ich schaue dann drauf. Deutsch oder Englisch - Beides ist kein Problem.


----------



## xCiRE007x (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lüfter defekt und unvollständig.*

Ticket Nr. 6409481


----------



## Bluebeard (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lüfter defekt und unvollständig.*

Dank dir. Weiteres im Ticket dann.


----------



## xCiRE007x (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lüfter defekt und unvollständig.*

Danke für die Antwort. 

Die Rechnung suche ich in nächster Zeit raus (ist ziemlich Stressig bei Umzugsvorbereitungen), nicht wundern, die Rechnung lief über meinen Vater, da wir zusammen Teile bestellt hatten.


----------



## Bluebeard (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lüfter defekt und unvollständig.*

Kein Problem. Das Ticket steht ja schon. Sobald alles da ist kann die Bearbeitung weitergehen.


----------



## xCiRE007x (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lüfter defekt und unvollständig.*

Eine Frage habe ich noch. Gehört zwar nicht zu den Lüftern, aber ist auch Corsair. 

Ich wollte fragen, wie es mittlerweile um die Verfügbarkeit der beiden weißen Sleeve Kits für das AX860i steht, sprich Produktvergleich Corsair AX/AXi/CXM/HX/TX-M Sleeved Modular Upgrade-Kit Gen2, weiß (CP-8920050), Corsair AX1200i/860i/760i Sleeved Modular Upgrade-Kit Gen2, weiß (CP-8920058) | Geizhals Deutschland ? Ich habe schon geguckt, bin aber bei keinem Händler in der EU fündig geworden, nur auf amerikanischen Seiten habe ich ein paar verfügbare gesehen. 

Grüße.


----------



## Bluebeard (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lüfter defekt und unvollständig.*

Die Sleeved Kits gibt es nur über uns direkt. Momentan wird dank der Shopumstellung aber noch an der Versandoption nach Deutschland gefeilt. Daher noch ein wenig Geduld bis sich alles wieder eingerenkt hat.


----------



## xCiRE007x (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lüfter defekt und unvollständig.*

Danke für die Info


----------

